# Crayfish molting video



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Caught these two in the middle if molting

iPhone videos


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

No wonder moulting inverts feel so vulnerable.. pretty helpless once they get going with that aren't they ?


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Yes they are helpless. If you don't keep the other busy with food they'll just go after the ones who are soft. 
IME it's mostly males who fight with other males and females who fight with other females. I have yet to see a male and female fighting each other.
After a molt it's a free for all sex doesn't matter.


----------

